# ac not blowing



## mike m (Dec 12, 2019)

hey got a 2016 Nissan rouge replaced blower resistor and motor still not blowing the fan is inop


----------



## mike m (Dec 12, 2019)

anyone have this problem before


----------



## ultane (Dec 20, 2018)

Welcome to the forum. Hopefully someone can help you soon.


----------



## 2016 Versa (Sep 24, 2019)

Have you checked the fuse?


----------

